# Just One More Reason...



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

*Just One More Reason...(UPDATED W/PICS)*

why I like my Chi's more than most people:banghead:

My oldest daughter called to tell me that her manager was driving back to the kennel/groom shop and saw a little Chi on the side of the road and a car driving away. The manager stopped and got the little guy(a VERY busy road,speed limit 60MPH) when the car that was leaving looped around and this moronic b***h rolls down her window and says "I'm the one who put him out,I'm getting a divorce!" The manager said "Why'd you do that? We're not far up the road, we'd have taken him and found a good home!" The woman even sat there and gave his name,age etc, he had his collar & rabies tag still on... OD bathed and clipped his nails and said he's a very sweet,shy little boy!

At least now he's safe and thanks to Darla (hdynad) he has a GOOD home this morning! As soon as the DD's called she started burning up the phone lines & internet!:hello1:

Maybe if she has time we can see some pics! 

Just had to rant a little...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

How can these people be so cruel (give me Lily any day) ,it happens here in the UK but thank god i have never heard of a chi being thrown out.So glad Darla has him,Lucky little boy !


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

What a complete loser!!
Poor baby is better off now anyway. xx


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

That is just horrible!! I can't imagine putting a dog on the side of the road just to upset your soon to be ex!! That is cruel. Thank goodness he is in a better place today!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I can't believe some people 

However - looking at the chi's point of view he has obviously left a very troubled home, if that woman is so impulsive and daft to act like that, imagine the rows in the house - now that chi is moving to a loving home - he's the winner!!

I can't wait to hear how Darla is getting on with him and seeing photos


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats disgusting.. really upset me so lucky you were there or this poor dog god only knows.. people are pathetic.. she should kick her husband out not the dog!!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Just found out that there's more to this Darla will tell it. I can't.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

UGH..that disgusts me. But I am so glad he has a good home now.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wahmom said:


> Just found out that there's more to this Darla will tell it. I can't.


Oh no you must tell,you have started something NOW:daisy:


----------



## JillR (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow, that woman is so self centered. As if the dog is responsible for her problems.

All of my pets except Gabriel were abandoned or handed off to me. When I hear about this kind of thing I get all clenchy.

How wonderful of your daughter and the manager to rescue the little guy. I wish a truly caring forever home for him and tons of good karma for them.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

thank god the manager was going by, i hope that woman never has another dog again, some people have no idea


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Some people deserve all they get and more when they can treat animals with no thought to their care or safety.


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

It must have been the husbands dog. I wonder if he really really loved that dog. And she throws it away as payback to something. I feel for the man and dog if that is the case.


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

Wahmom said:


> why I like my Chi's more than most people:banghead:
> 
> My oldest daughter called to tell me that her manager was driving back to the kennel/groom shop and saw a little Chi on the side of the road and a car driving away. The manager stopped and got the little guy(a VERY busy road,speed limit 60MPH) when the car that was leaving looped around and this moronic b***h rolls down her window and says "I'm the one who put him out,I'm getting a divorce!" The manager said "Why'd you do that? We're not far up the road, we'd have taken him and found a good home!" The woman even sat there and gave his name,age etc, he had his collar & rabies tag still on... OD bathed and clipped his nails and said he's a very sweet,shy little boy!
> 
> ...











Doesn't he just want to make you cry, but at least, this little one (Joey) will have a new forever home. Pics above are my daughter Aungelique with little Joey. His new owner John which plans on spoiling him for the rest of his life..

Well I am afraid the story doesn't stop where Rhondas post ends, it gets worse!!! I am so mad i feel like hunting the woman down myself and turning her in for animal crulity!!! You see little Joey had 2 sisters all 3 of them were dumped by this person within 1/2 mile apart to fend for them self, woman says she was getting back at her husband:foxes15:Well the little girls were hit by cars and hit almost instantly and were killed were as little Joey ran away from the cars. He was then picked up by the manager of the kennel who confronted the women who after a quick sob story went speeding off in her car.

As for the Joeys sisters it is to late, their bodies were picked up and burried at the kennel.
I think about all the ones that don't get saved, that don't make it who are left starving and and horable people who are responsible, that women is lucky i wasn't the one who saw her do this, i am not the kind of person who would take it quietly her A......... would be going to jail because I would of turned her in for Animal cruilty!!!!!!!
Little Joey has a forever home now and maybe he can put on a little weight, he was only 3 lbs and skin and bones, his little tummy rumbled, I finally got him to eat a little boiled chicken and some white rice, he didn't care for our chis kibble. He is a timid but sweet little guy who gave many thank you kisses,almost as to tell me is was going to be ok. He loves to get his belly rubbed and lay his head in your hand.

Well to all that read this post, love your chis, go give them kisses and hugs and say a prayer for all the little ones like Joeys sisters that never did any thing wrong, they were just victoms.................

they are in chi heaven now looking down on their brother.......

Darla


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG!! What a monster that woman is, she needs a good kicking, then jail!!
Poor innocent wee babies!
I cant believe she is getting away with that!
I wish her nothing but bad luck and for it to come back on her tenfold, as am sure it will for such an evil act of cruelty!
Makes me sooo mad, i could curse!!

Am so glad Joey was saved at least, he looks like such a little sweetheart!
The man John looks like a good sort too. xx


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you Darla ((Hugs))


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

This is such an upsetting story. This woman needed to be turned in to A.C. I'm so glad Joey was saved and just so sorry about his sisters. I'm sure ya'll are already doing this, but please make sure to document everything. including pictures and info on where the others are buried with pics of the location too. I'm not so sure I would have placed him so soon since the lady didn't sign a surrender form. When she inevidently starts 'bragging" to her husband about what she did to the dogs, he may well turn up to demand his dog back. Unforunately, I've seen it happen in nasty divorce cases such as this. Dot your i's and cross your t's just in case. It may not happen but you should be prepared just in case since the manager made it clear she could be found via the kennel. 

Kudos to her for saving Joey.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMG! I don't normally call people names. But what an idiot! Putting a dogs life in danger to get back at her husband????? That just makes me want to cry. My heart aches for the little girls. And how lucky Darla found the little boy! I can only imagine how scared they all were.   I sure hope that woman gets some kind of punishment. Why and how can anyone be that cruel? Unbelievable!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Poor little Joey... he's been through so much. Thanks for sharing the picture of him
in the arms of someone who is going to love and care for him. I will try to hold that 
image in my mind instead of what happened to his dear little sisters...


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

LiMarChis said:


> I'm not so sure I would have placed him so soon since the lady didn't sign a surrender form. When she inevidently starts 'bragging" to her husband about what she did to the dogs, he may well turn up to demand his dog back.


But the way I'm looking at it, what if these really were his beloved pets?? I mean, obviously the woman felt that it would be a really good way to 'get back' at him so they obviously meant something to him if she thought it would upset him that much. People can do a lot of unpredictable things when going through a divorce situation, he may never have thought twice that she'd come and take his dogs.. I know if I were him I'd want to be reunited with my girls!! He can't be held entirely responsible for what his ex did. Yeah someone can say that he should've done a better job 'protecting them,' but like I said people can be really unpredictable- maybe she had a key or something and he did everything reasonable in his eyes if he never even knew they were in danger. =(


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

No comment, it would be to harsh. I am so glad for little Joey and so sad for his sisters...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh i am speechless,that man looks as if he loves him already,such a kind face.They will have a happy life together thank god.I hope they find that evil person,and she gets whats coming to her.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> But the way I'm looking at it, what if these really were his beloved pets?? I mean, obviously the woman felt that it would be a really good way to 'get back' at him so they obviously meant something to him if she thought it would upset him that much. People can do a lot of unpredictable things when going through a divorce situation, he may never have thought twice that she'd come and take his dogs.. I know if I were him I'd want to be reunited with my girls!! He can't be held entirely responsible for what his ex did. Yeah someone can say that he should've done a better job 'protecting them,' but like I said people can be really unpredictable- maybe she had a key or something and he did everything reasonable in his eyes if he never even knew they were in danger. =(


That's why I said I wouldn't have placed him yet. I didn't say he shouldn't get his dog back. He's not the one who did this and it's still legally his dog since no surrender forms were signed. Even then it gets messy if the wife who threw the dog out signed it without his knowledge and he has paperwork naming himself as the owner. The poor husband has no idea what's happened to his dogs. They may have been his heart dogs and he's devastated to find them gone. Even with a surrender form, I would have waited atleast 14 days to see if the husband came into the picture. He is within his rights to come get his dog and this puts the rescuers and new owner in a bad situation if he decides to get A.C and law enforcement involved. It can be devastating to everyone... except for the vengeful (bad word can't say in public) woman who started the whole thing with her deplorable actions. Unfortunately, if you do rescue work for any length of time, you've just about seen or heard it all.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

:-( i was so upset about this little mans sisters, i had to go and find Toby and give him a big hug.
I am happy for Joey, and i am sure his sisters are looking down on him.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Poor little man! I've done rescue for years and it no longer shocks me what people will do to "man's best friend". My little Lilo was found wandering up the side of a road, skinny and hairless. How she got there I'll never know but acts like she was a much loved pet. I would like to think she escaped from a home and they looked for her but just never found her. But the reality is that she was probably dumped off.

Since he has been 'placed' I would make sure his new dad knows the situation and that if an owner shows up in the next 14 days he will have to go back. At least that way he is forewarned. If the husband really loves him then he deserves to get his boy back. If not then we'll keep our fingers crossed that the next 14 days fly by and he gets to stay with his new family.


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you all for your input on this and for the kind thoughts/prayers for the 2 little girls and for Joey.

Now to address the concerns:
The husband doesn't care one way or the other about what happened to the girls or Joey-he told the wife to "get rid of them now".The woman isn't coming back for Joey either, she "dumped" 3 animals on a public roadway causing danger to passing motorists and the deaths of 2 of the animals. 

We also have her license plate # along with the make & model of her car and by doing a reverse search we have her home address.
The new owner is more than willing to come back with Joey and bring documentation from his vet with any findings as far as Joeys weight and any other health issues that may show up. 

Quote: Unfortunately, if you do rescue work for any length of time, you've just about seen or heard it all. 

I do and and I have and I also operate under the laws of this state and within the guidelines of our county shelter.
Again thank you for your input.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg....that crazy monster woman!!! Why would someone take out her anger on poor 3 innocent dogs. Is he micro chipped??? They could track her down. If caught, She would be put in jail for sure!!!! Oh... Missed the last post. Thank goodness she can be tracked down!

Lori


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the update and the "rest of the story." Since it was orginally indicated that the woman "was getting a divorce" and dumped the dogs to "get back at the husband", then it was a valid concern that the husband would be looking for his dogs. I would hope that if someone "stole" my dogs, regardless of who they were, I would get them back. Now it's really more upsetting that she dumped them if she was just "getting rid of the dogs" because he said so. Doesn't make any sense.....most of what happens to rescues is beyond my comprehension, really. I can't grasp the concept of anyone dumping dogs. Unfortunately, it happens everyday. Ya'll are way more forgiving than I would be. With all that information, and an eye witness and physical proof, I'd have had charges filed. 

Now that we know the husband isn't searching for his babies, those of us considering the "poor husband" (obviously not so pitiful at this point) can rest a little easier. Without knowing he was contacted, it was a valid concern, especially if considering, "what would I do if this happened to me?" 

Joey's obviously in a much better place. Big hugs to everyone involved in his rescue. Sounds like this Easter is also going to symbolize his new beginning in his new life.


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

A little background on the type of people in this area:

Back at Christmas time I was contacted by a adoption coordinator from the shelter concerning 3 Chi's brought in that day. Darla was in the area and went over to check them out and see what was going on. She left with all 3 and called me with what she knew about them. While at the shelter she was told that all of the kennels were "full"-meaning that there were between 6-8 dogs in each run,total capacity-600 dogs. She also observed travel crates stacked 2 & 3 on top of each other up and down the hallways and all around the lobby. The reason? Why it's Christmas! We want to get the kids a new puppy so the "old" dog must go!

Anyway, I called back to the shelter and spoke with the person who'd taken possession of the Chi's. Here's her words:
John Q. Public:"I wanna turn these Chi's in,their pups ain't bringing top dollar anymore.
S.Employee: Yes sir, are you sure about this?
John Q.: "Yep, they ain't making me any money."
S. Employee: O.K., you know that they may not be adopted since we are over capacity.
John Q.: Don't matter none to me, if ya'll don't want 'em I got a 5 gallon bucket at the house I'll just drown them.

Our local Humane Society was so mismanaged that they lost their lease and GAVE away all the dogs & cats(200 dogs,115 cats) in their care. Most were unaltered and hadn't been vaccinated or checked out by a vet yet. Earlier in the year the H.S. had a wine & cheese tasting and raised $175,000. They have since reorganized and now operate as a spay & neuter clinic only. Pretty ironic I think!

Please hug your Chi-babies and keep them safe!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Such a sad story!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That just makes me sick to my stomach to read. But the real sad part is there are many people like you mention above.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't usually read any thread that is "sad" or about abuse because it just breaks my heart and bothers me too much. 

But I just read this thread and felt sick and sad at the people you talk about Wahmom that think pets are disposable and can be thrown out like trash. Just terrible. But just when I feel hopeless at these crazy people that live and work around us, I see YOU and your daughter and the wonderful rescuers and people you are. 

THANK YOU for saving these poor little dogs and for stepping in. I have no doubt that the little boy would be dead if it weren't for you. I am so grateful that there are people like you and your daughter to help balance out the bad people in the world and save these innocent beings. Thank you. Just... thanks.


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Darla's the one who goes above & beyond-she opens her home to Chi's in need and SO FAR her hubby & kids have been very understanding!

For myself I think we're the lucky ones,I've always told people and I mean it-When we (my family) take someone in they've reached the end of the road. Either they have behavior issue's or physical problems. Most have given up and the best way to describe it is to say that their eyes are "dead". Here's where we're the lucky ones-we get to be there and see that "light" go back on. It might be a few day's or a few months but so far there's not been anyone who's "light" stayed out! It's like they finally realize that there will always be food & clean water,nobody's going to hit them,burn them or throw them out of a car anymore and they live out their lives with us 
SOOO I've rambled on enough,everyone -hope you had a WONDERFUL Easter!!!!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> I don't usually read any thread that is "sad" or about abuse because it just breaks my heart and bothers me too much.
> 
> But I just read this thread and felt sick and sad at the people you talk about Wahmom that think pets are disposable and can be thrown out like trash. Just terrible. But just when I feel hopeless at these crazy people that live and work around us, I see YOU and your daughter and the wonderful rescuers and people you are.
> 
> THANK YOU for saving these poor little dogs and for stepping in. I have no doubt that the little boy would be dead if it weren't for you. I am so grateful that there are people like you and your daughter to help balance out the bad people in the world and save these innocent beings. Thank you. Just... thanks.


Nope not me Tracy, I got to sit back and cheer on the others this time around!


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

Wahmom said:


> Darla's the one who goes above & beyond-she opens her home to Chi's in need and SO FAR her hubby & kids have been very understanding!
> 
> For myself I think we're the lucky ones,I've always told people and I mean it-When we (my family) take someone in they've reached the end of the road. Either they have behavior issue's or physical problems. Most have given up and the best way to describe it is to say that their eyes are "dead". Here's where we're the lucky ones-we get to be there and see that "light" go back on. It might be a few day's or a few months but so far there's not been anyone who's "light" stayed out! It's like they finally realize that there will always be food & clean water,nobody's going to hit them,burn them or throw them out of a car anymore and they live out their lives with us
> SOOO I've rambled on enough,everyone -hope you had a WONDERFUL Easter!!!!




Your too kind Wahmom, i do it because I care, the little ones just seem more fragile and i feel like i am their voice, so i feel helping to place chis is just my way to show my love for the breed and just to give a chance to ones that need a little help.
As all of you know our 4 chis are rescues 2 from shelters and 2 from puppy mills. I am lucky in the fact that I have contacts to be able to re home these little ones in need. I am a insurance agent and deal with people on Medicare so a lot or retirees that is where John and his wife come in who adopted little Joey, they are clients of mine. They were a perfect fit for him. Their chi of 15yrs passed about 6 mo ago, their other chi is a neutered male that is 4yrs old so you see its a good match. I am so bad when i go into a clients home i am all ready scoping it out out as a potential home for the next unwanted chi that comes my way
Now to tell all of you about wahmom, she is the most kindest, caring, person you would ever want to know. All her pets come before her, Her newest addition little parfae was a rescue from a group i got in november that was turned in because the idiot/ back yard puppy miller said the dogs were not bringing him top dollar any more and if the shelter didn't want them he would drown them. Unfortunately, these stories are common. 

I think their is a little hero in all of us and one act of kindness goes a long way. We just try to do the best we can, that is all any of us can do. 


have your hugged your firbabys lately????
Darla


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow...! yes some people can be so cruel. but sheesh what a moron to leave the rabies tag on and everything while "disposing" it could've came right back at her


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> wow...! yes some people can be so cruel. but sheesh what a moron to leave the rabies tag on and everything while "disposing" it could've came right back at her


Sadly you're right about the cruelty pidge
Darla got word of a mama dog and her 14 puppies left in an abandoned car with plastic draped over the windows,I guess to hide them. Mama was a bag of bones because she did what her owners wouldn't-she took care of her family!


----------

